

Every Comment is an Admission of Failure. Write self-documenting code instead. - weaponizedgames
http://blog.weaponizedgames.com/every-comment-is-an-admission-of-failure

======
eru
I guess Knuth would opt to disagree. (Though the article itself is more
reasoned and balanced than its title.)

~~~
weaponizedgames
I'd be interested in a quote or link from Knuth if you have it. Or a page
number, I'll look it up.

~~~
eru
I was alluding to Literate Programming. See e.g.
<http://www.literateprogramming.com/>

~~~
weaponizedgames
From your link, Knuth himself says:

"The practitioner of literate programming can be regarded as an essayist,
whose main concern is with exposition and excellence of style. Such an author,
with thesaurus in hand, chooses the names of variables carefully and explains
what each variable means."

I agree with Knuth. All my blog post is saying is that, given that a program
is little more than a bunch of words (symbol names), we might as well make
those words be the documentation instead of cluttering up the screen with more
words that we call comments.

~~~
eru
Sure, I am all for meaningful identifiers.

